# Somebody Go Grab These



## Luchotocado (Sep 12, 2016)

Just the drop stand gets you 2/3 of the investment back. I wish I could get them. I would love that girls bike for the wife.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/bik/5773040609.html


----------



## gymmanager (Sep 12, 2016)

Dang... All four bikes for $125. What a steal. From the ad: "I have 4 full size antique bicycles for sale. Elgin circa 1900, schwinn 1930, plus two others. Two of the bikes have wood rims with metal clad. I don't have the time to restore them as all of them need restoration. Most are complete and can be made ridable. They gotta go now."


----------



## morton (Sep 13, 2016)

How is it possible that nobody close has purchased them yet......4 days and counting!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 13, 2016)

Must not be any bike guys out on Long Island.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 13, 2016)

getting to LI is a pain in the grass


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 13, 2016)

Wish I could see more of the fourth bike...


----------



## catfish (Sep 13, 2016)

Good deal, but Long Island is a pain to get to and from....


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Wish I could see more of the fourth bike...




Looks like an Elgin Lightweight?


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 13, 2016)

Great deal if your near them I saw this posting the day when it was listed ( I figured they would have been long gone by now.)  .I have a family member that owns a Beer Brewery on Long Island  but its still 1 1/2 hours each way .


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like an Elgin Lightweight?



Yeah it looks like a mid 40's bike with those 4 stars on the fork.


----------



## The Admiral (Sep 13, 2016)

Got my admiral from Long Island. It really is a pain going out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 13, 2016)

* I must say.. What is the interest here.???.The Price or the bikes??? Cause if its the bikes..Well my Brother in law will gladly go and get them for me..Two towns over from Riverhead LI is where he lives...And he will put them in his basement..And they will sit there until I get out to the Island and package them up ..And when that happens ..well ya can't never tell..At 125.00 thats my bar bill for a week.Are they worth that much or is someone gonna hit the L I Expressway for such a good deal????
WHAT WOULD YOU DO????*


----------



## gymmanager (Sep 13, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> * I must say.. What is the interest here.???.The Price or the bikes??? Cause if its the bikes..Well my Brother in law will gladly go and get them for me..Two towns over from Riverhead LI is where he lives...And he will put them in his basement..And they will sit there until I get out to the Island and package them up ..And when that happens ..well ya can't never tell..At 125.00 thats my bar bill for a week.Are they worth that much or is someone gonna hit the L I Expressway for such a good deal????
> WHAT WOULD YOU DO????*



Hey Rudy, my advice is tell your brother in law to get to drivin' asap. Who cares about a buck and a quarter? If you never even see those bikes, at least you took a chance. One day you will leave this Brokedown Palace and walk alone by the Black Muddy River, right?. $125 will mean nothing to you then. Get lucky, drag all four bikes to Cali, sell one, and you are in tall cotton. I'm just sayin'. - brother Vaughn


----------



## bikiba (Sep 14, 2016)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> * I must say.. What is the interest here.???.The Price or the bikes??? Cause if its the bikes..Well my Brother in law will gladly go and get them for me..Two towns over from Riverhead LI is where he lives...And he will put them in his basement..And they will sit there until I get out to the Island and package them up ..And when that happens ..well ya can't never tell..At 125.00 thats my bar bill for a week.Are they worth that much or is someone gonna hit the L I Expressway for such a good deal????
> WHAT WOULD YOU DO????*




i knew you must have been from NYC ... well I guess ill consider LI as NYC


----------

